
The Referral Network - sidpuri
http://csreferralnetwork.com
======
oshmi
Finally! Someone is willing to step up and be the voice for the voiceless
students on campus. Good luck!

------
dan_mycroft
This is pretty cool. I have been contacted by recruiters from companies I said
I liked on the website.

------
sidpuri
I can answer any questions. The idea is still very new and malleable but very
open to feedback

------
sammy_tong
Really cool idea! These guys are super dedicated. Can't wait to see where this
will go :)

------
shantanupuri26
An amazing initiative to give back to the society that one has learned so much
from!

------
raman7d
Very nice! I will definitely be utilizing this program for my job hunt :)

------
msceejay
Simply the greatest way to get matched to your dream job ever!

------
coolanju
This is an incredibly helpful resource!!

------
abhigupta1
Pretty awesome concept

------
hundredyears
This is pretty cool!

------
simmipuri
the name itself defines the initiative...

------
dekstrom
cool cool

------
ppola
cool

